# USA: are you better off than a year ago?



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

It's been nearly a year since Trump took office.
What has changed for you this year? Are you better off than a year ago?
Or worse? Either way, I'd be curious to hear it. 

Please stay civil and dont break the rules, thanks.


----------



## Axido (Jan 11, 2018)

As a non-US citizen I won't participate in the poll, but I can proudly say that I feel better than a year ago.
Before I was like "Hell no, we're all getting nuked."
Now I'm more like "Wow, we didn't get nuked, yet."


----------



## gman666 (Jan 11, 2018)

As I said before Trump became president.. This presidency will force both sides to reevaluate their positions on all matters. His presidency has mobilized people to protest or become more active in politics. The sexual assault accusations have pushed victims to come out. Russia's involvement in this election has opened people's eyes to propaganda tactics and manipulation of social media platforms. America is going through an immune response and we will eventually come out on the other side feeling refreshed. As a citizen, I can't say that his actions have begun to affect me. As I live in a fairly democratic state (California) and ironically California is dismissing the federal government and propositioning increased state powers/state involvement.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 11, 2018)

More or less the same. I mean the left and right are the same jackass they have always been. Feminism is still cancer and there is no wall.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 11, 2018)

I voted no because I feel that President Trumps tenure is potentially leading to a war. Civil,  nuclear, and/or world. He’s quite inflammatory and has seemed dangerously undiplomatic at times. Hence the notion of war leads me to vote no, I do not feel better off. 

On the other side, I feel as if jobs are plentiful and people are more engaged in the political scene, however that could be a negative as people like to believe ridiculous shit if it fits their agenda, Pizzagate being a great example.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

Sometimes I forget Trump exists. I can't multitask and have multiple people and things on my mind.
When i'm focusing on a particular issue or thing, all else gets ignored, so I can focus my attention better at that one thing at a time.
So far Trump hasn't done anything that affected me at all, which is why he's not always on my mind, and I sometimes forget his existence.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 11, 2018)

Nothing major has changed. I got my job back shortly after he entered office, but I feel that's unrelated. I'm trying to watch and read his plans and actions. It's difficult when everything is hidden under the guise of political madness. I don't believe the US is as bad off as the vocal few love to proclaim. I DO however think Trump talks too much..


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2018)

I enjoy his presidency. 

Not to say I agree or disagree with his political viewpoints, but his presidency has been so hilarious and interesting that I can't help but kinda have fun watching the madness. Whether it's the news channels tripping over themselves and reporting news about Trump that's blatantly incorrect, to crazy right wingers raving with their tinfoil hats. We are seeing some of the most ridiculous insanity in American history and that's definitely come to light since his candidacy.


----------



## Viri (Jan 11, 2018)

Nothing has changed. Most of the time local government will cause changes, not Presidency. The only thing that changed for me, is my city's corrupt gov implementing a sugar tax, and making things with sugar cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 11, 2018)

I have a grill with removable plates now, so I suppose I'm better.  Apart from that, not much has changed.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I voted no because I feel that President Trumps tenure is potentially leading to a war. Civil,  nuclear, and/or world. He’s quite inflammatory and has seemed dangerously undiplomatic at times. Hence the notion of war leads me to vote no, I do not feel better off.
> 
> On the other side, I feel as if jobs are plentiful and people are more engaged in the political scene, however that could be a negative as people like to believe ridiculous shit if it fits their agenda, Pizzagate being a great example.


Yeah, agreed


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 12, 2018)

I feel that, as a whole, _we_ are worse off. Not necessarily because we have trump in office. But because our political structure has become so toxic that it's even possible for people like Clinton and Trump to be considered for office.

Personally I try to avoid issues of politics, especially presidential. I feel that most politicians work for their own interests. But what I feel is most damaging is what the political debates have done to people over the course of the last few presidencies.

The right and left have become cults. No one even cares what these parties stand for anymore, they've just drawn a line in the sand and chuck rocks at each other. Liberals have come to want censorship and conservatives have become the irl version of Internet trolls. It's fucked. People don't even know what they're argueing anymore, they just want their side to win. 

Which I guess is the point of politics. Keep the stupid sheep distracted with nonsense while the criminals exploit the foundation of their society for money.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

from what I've seen at news, Trump almost wants to ruin Canada's economy
So no, I don't like Trump too much


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

Not really. Still in debt, still despise politics, move along.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Not really. Still in debt, still despise politics, move along.


OPRAH FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Xandrid (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm a citizen and thankfully nothing has changed for me, hopefully it'll stay that way or at least something would change for the better


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 12, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I feel that, as a whole, _we_ are worse off. Not necessarily because we have trump in office. But because our political structure has become so toxic that it's even possible for people like Clinton and Trump to be considered for office.
> 
> Personally I try to avoid issues of politics, especially presidential. I feel that most politicians work for their own interests. But what I feel is most damaging is what the political debates have done to people over the course of the last few presidencies.
> 
> ...




The funny thing is you are right politics really took a shit during the Obama period (not blaming him I just noticed it there the most) I was maybe 16 at the time he took office and during his second run I saw people go bat shit crazy over him. It was a real shock for me since I was apart od the debate team at my school and I never saw the level of hysteria on display.

Left or right doesn't matter most people use their emotions to make judgement that should be based only on facts anyways. universal suffrage was a mistake.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

according to this french news article, Trump is conviced hell beat Oprah if she becomes candidate for 2020


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> according to this french news article, Trump is conviced hell beat Oprah if she becomes candidate for 2020



The left gave Trump shit for being a "talk show host" but now the left wants a "talk show host" to run?

Like for real and shit?

I mean I personally don't care I just want to know where she stands on topics XYZ


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> OPRAH FOR PRESIDENT



No thanks, I'll pass. We don't need celebrities.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> according to this french news article, Trump is conviced hell beat Oprah if she becomes candidate for 2020


I sure trump believes he could beat Jesus in a wine drinking contest.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 12, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> I sure trump believes he could beat Jesus in a wine drinking contest.



To be fair Trump is alive soooooo


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Liberals have come to want censorship and conservatives have become the irl version of Internet trolls. It's fucked. People don't even know what they're argueing anymore, they just want their side to win.


I will definitely agree that the Left has issues, but the perception of being "pro-censorship" is something I don't really think holds, for the majority anyway. The only thing that Democrats in general don't want in circulation are blatant untruths and something that could directly harm other individuals (i.e. an extremist group call to action)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I will definitely agree that the Left has issues, but the perception of being "pro-censorship" is something I don't really think holds, for the majority anyway. The only thing that Democrats in general don't want in circulation are blatant untruths and something that could directly harm other individuals (i.e. an extremist group call to action)


what most american dont seem to realise is Trump IS an extremist


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what most american dont seem to realise is Trump IS an extremist


I know right


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

Trump wasn't my first pick for president but i feel much better having him in office for a year than i would have ever had with Hillary in for a day.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I will definitely agree that the Left has issues, but the perception of being "pro-censorship" is something I don't really think holds, for the majority anyway. The only thing that Democrats in general don't want in circulation are blatant untruths and something that could directly harm other individuals (i.e. an extremist group call to action)


Nobody wants that. But the will to make it into law is a particularly left thing.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 12, 2018)

Since his presidency, I've learned which news sources are dishonest and are simply just out to get him. I also enjoy laughing at the hypocrisy of these news stations. For instance...
"Oprah would make an exceptional president" They also added opinion to the end of it a few hours after the release of this article. They bash Trump for being a T.V star, yet Oprah would make a FANTASTIC president. LOL.

I've also learned to hate modern feminists a lot more!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 12, 2018)

My daily life has been somewhat unaffected thus far, but I don't feel like things for America have been much better since Trump and his administration came along. 

With the fight for net neutrality, expanded NSA internet surveillance, tax bills, immigration policies, and all the other major fiascoes that's been happening/happened since last year, I personally feel like things haven't been too great. Also, since my views mostly align with the Democratic side, I personally don't really agree with much of Trump's views, which further discomforts me with the current political state. 

I'm happy that I've turned 18 since then and can now vote in upcoming elections, because one thing that did happen was that I'm somewhat more politically aware, and want to engage more into politics to voice my opinions


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 12, 2018)

As long as people will take the elections for a match of football and make it a question of partisanship rather than actually thinking about what's best, I doubt much will change, be it Liberals or Republicans.
As a proof, the next big thing people talk about seems to be yet another celebrity.

Also, this country and its people needs to stop FEARING the left. I'm talking about the actual left, which the U.S. don't have. They have the right and extreme right only.
Socialism is not an evil word, a lot of good things can come out of it. Yes some bad things too, but then we're back to the initial problem: Partisanship. Or being for X or against X for the sake of it.
Recently we had the example here on gbatemp. People defending the net neutrality repel "because regulation is bad", but without ever giving an argument as to why it's bad.
(And yeah it definitely needs free school to elevate the general level of education, or at least teach people what an argument even is... sometimes just by reading youtube comments I get scared, it's a match of football I'll tell ya...)

I'm glad that my (former) country elected someone in the middle, who listens to both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 12, 2018)

Xanthe said:


> Since his presidency, I've learned which news sources are dishonest and are simply just out to get him. I also enjoy laughing at the hypocrisy of these news stations. For instance...
> "Oprah would make an exceptional president" They also added opinion to the end of it a few hours after the release of this article. They bash Trump for being a T.V star, yet Oprah would make a FANTASTIC president. LOL.
> 
> I've also learned to hate modern feminists a lot more!


That's my point. With political influence you've learned to hate. Also, 6 corporations own 90% of all media in the us. None of them are completely without opinion or influence. If you want objective news on what's happening in our country, sadly you need to turn to news outlets in other countries. I'm almost certain you won't like what they say though.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> OPRAH FOR PRESIDENT


Pfft, we all know Dwayne "the rock" Johnson is going to win 2020.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Pfft, we all know Dwayne "the rock" Johnson is going to win 2020.


Honestly I could get behind him


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I could get behind him


idk why
but for every comment you make, I read it, then I see the facepalm emoji in your sig and take what you said as sarcasm


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Honestly I could get behind him


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if he ran after those rumors a while back (even though they turned out to be false).


----------



## Costello (Jan 12, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Pfft, we all know Dwayne "the rock" Johnson is going to win 2020.


what party is he in?

option 1: he stands for the party I support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AMAZING PRESIDENT
option 2: he stands for the party I dont support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AWFUL PRESIDENT


----------



## rileysrjay (Jan 12, 2018)

Costello said:


> what party is he in?
> 
> option 1: he stands for the party I support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AMAZING PRESIDENT
> option 2: he stands for the party I dont support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AWFUL PRESIDENT


Lol, The American two party system in a nutshell


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Lol, The American two party system in a nutshell


well, just look at quebec, 4 party elected
Same with canada
¸idk for other provinces though


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

Costello said:


> It's been nearly a year since Trump took office.
> What has changed for you this year? Are you better off than a year ago?
> Or worse? Either way, I'd be curious to hear it.
> 
> Please stay civil and dont break the rules, thanks.


I'm Hispanic, and people have gotten ruder to me since he started his campaign cuz of that, but it's not too bad and I suppose it would've happened even if he'd lost. 

I don't like him as a president cuz he makes our country look bad and his policies don't make much sense. But those are just my political opinions. 

This also happened to be the year the switch came out, so I guess that improved my life.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'm Hispanic, and people have gotten ruder to me since he started his campaign cuz of that, but it's not too bad and I suppose it would've happened even if he'd lost.
> 
> I don't like him as a president cuz he makes our country look bad and his policies don't make much sense. But those are just my political opinions.
> 
> This also happened to be the year the switch came out, so I guess that improved my life.


nintendo can solve all problem


----------



## romanaOne (Jan 12, 2018)

The whole damn world is worse off with a poisonous troll with his finger on the button and shit for brains.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

Costello said:


> what party is he in?
> 
> option 1: he stands for the party I support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AMAZING PRESIDENT
> option 2: he stands for the party I dont support. HE WOULD MAKE AN AWFUL PRESIDENT


2026 in a nutshell. Only reason people like Trump is cuz he's a republican.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Noctosphere said:


> nintendo can solve all problem


Mario 4 prez


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> 2026 in a nutshell. Only reason people like Trump is cuz he's a republican.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


nah lets make someone no known by the public for president


Spoiler



LUIGI 4 PREZ


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Trump wasn't my first pick for president but i feel much better having him in office for a year than i would have ever had with Hillary in for a day.


To vary the question a bit, what do you think Hilary would've done in her first year? 

My bet is nothing, considering we have a republican congress and they wouldn't have let her pass anything.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 12, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> That's my point. With political influence you've learned to hate.


Typically, thats what happens when you see feminists and leftists call you racist and a white supremacist. I experience it first hand in my AP US class quite often. It gets pretty annoying. But hey, I guess I should work on being a better person, learn to enjoy their annoying comments, and let them have their fun!


WeedZ said:


> I'm almost certain you won't like what they say though.


I guess political influence makes a lot of people assume certain characteristics which are false, such as inferring that I won't enjoy news sources outside the U.S.
I tend to gear myself toward youtubers and subreddits from both political parties which give their input on the news. They aren't paid by CNN, FOX, etc. Some of my favorites include Ben Shapiro and Steven Crowder.

Also, I focus on reading up on /r/The_Donald, /r/LateStageCapitalism, /r/SocialDemocracy and /r/all. The last three are very leftist on purpose so I can read both sides of the argument, not just one.

Your comment makes me *assume* that you think I only pay attention to one media source...which is false.

I choose not to pay attention to mainstream media


----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'm Hispanic, and people have gotten ruder to me since he started his campaign cuz of that, but it's not too bad and I suppose it would've happened even if he'd lost.
> 
> I don't like him as a president cuz he makes our country look bad and his policies don't make much sense. But those are just my political opinions.
> 
> This also happened to be the year the switch came out, so I guess that improved my life.


I'm Hispanic too and people treat me the same as before. People are extremely nice to me. 
Most people around me are screw Donald Trump.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> To vary the question a bit, what do you think Hilary would've done in her first year?
> 
> My bet is nothing, considering we have a republican congress and they wouldn't have let her pass anything.


That sounds about right. Things only get done through compromise and i don't think many would want to compromise with her especially those mad about "Benghazi."


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I'm Hispanic too and people treat me the same as before. People are extremely nice to me.
> Most people around me are screw Donald Trump.


Same for me for most people, but my area had it's fair share of extremely racist people. I don't really blame trump for their existence, but they've become more vocal since his campaign


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> To vary the question a bit, what do you think Hilary would've done in her first year?
> 
> My bet is nothing, considering we have a republican congress and they wouldn't have let her pass anything.



There are a lot of people who are convinced things would've been different. My money's on no, probably not.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

I've said this before in some of the political threads I've made in the past but i'll say it again, Hat's off to everyone being civil. I don't get to see discussions as good and polite as these often.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There are a lot of people who are convinced things would've been different. My money's on no, probably not.


Pretty much this. Although I could do without him embarrassing our country every now and then through twitter.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephano said:


> I've said this before in some of the political threads I've made in the past but i'll say it again, Hat's off to everyone being civil. I don't get to see discussions as good and polite as these often.


FUCK YOU THATS NOT MY OPINION THATS A FACT, DONT TRY TO CONVINCE ME OTHERWISE ITS THE TRUTH

jk


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Pretty much this. Although I could do without him embarrassing our country every now and then through twitter.



I mean, granted, I'm not a fan of most of what he's been saying, I'll admit that. I just didn't want our country to be run by another Clinton because I didn't agree with her policies or support for TPP, even though she said she was "against" it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xanthe said:


> Typically, thats what happens when you see feminists and leftists call you racist and a white supremacist. I experience it first hand in my AP US class quite often. It gets pretty annoying. But hey, I guess I should work on being a better person, learn to enjoy their annoying comments, and let them have their fun!


I can't even begin to imagine how oppressed you feel


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how oppressed you feel


I don't believe I said I was oppressed. Thats a very strong word. I dislike their comments and find them very annoying. I simply said I hate the community.

You sound a lot like them!


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how oppressed you feel


To be honest, its quite common in school. My sister is in social work and she is hated by her professors just because she has a different opinion.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I mean, granted, I'm not a fan of most of what he's been saying, I'll admit that. I just didn't want our country to be run by another Clinton because I didn't agree with her policies or support for TPP, even though she said she was "against" it.


Fair enough, although we still have to deal with the new tax bill that trump passed, which seems like it might damage the middle class. I'll also kinda miss CHIP, a bipartisan bill that gave little kids doctors visits that, if I recall correctly, the current government let expire. It got renewed, it just lose some funding in the tax bill.

I'm with you on the TPP not being great though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

(i told myself I wouldn't come in here, but costello made it appealing)


ThisIsDaAccount said:


> To vary the question a bit, what do you think Hilary would've done in her first year?
> 
> My bet is nothing, considering we have a republican congress and they wouldn't have let her pass anything.


The problem I had with Hillary wasn't if she would do something I would like or not (because all politicians are in it for themselves), but the fact that she was already doing things I didn't like. The most pressing being abortion, in which I have extremely strong opinions. She as a person just oozed the wrong aura. I definitely wouldn't want _her_ leading the modern feminists.

Trump is a better businessman that he is a politician or a person (and considering that he isn't a fantastic businessman either this doesn't say a whole lot for him). I would rather have someone whose priorities are the businesses and companies over the thoughts and feelings of individuals. Granted, those are important, I just feel they aren't as important as staying afloat as a nation which is already in a bad state.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephano said:


> To be honest, its quite common in school. My sister is in social work and she is hated by her professors just because she has a different opinion.


What kind of opinions are they, if I might ask? And what kinds of classes are they?


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> (i told myself I wouldn't come in here, but costello made it appealing)
> 
> The problem I had with Hillary wasn't if she would do something I would like or not, but the fact that she was already doing things I didn't like. The most pressing being abortion, in which I have extremely strong opinions. She as a person just oozed the wrong aura. I definitely wouldn't want _her_ leading the modern feminists.
> 
> Trump is a better businessman that he is a politician or a person (and considering that he isn't a fantastic businessman either this doesn't say a whole lot for him). I would rather have someone whose priorities are the businesses and companies over the thoughts and feelings of individuals. Granted, those are important, I just feel they aren't as important as staying afloat as a nation which is already in a bad state.


I just didn't want someone with blood on their hands.
that and the whole abortion thing...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Fair enough, although we still have to deal with the new tax bill that trump passed, which seems like it might damage the middle class. I'll also kinda miss CHIP, a bipartisan bill that gave little kids doctors visits that, if I recall correctly, the current government let expire.
> 
> I'm with you on the TPP not being great though.



I  honestly don't know what I'm supposed to feel.  I have some rather strong opinions on why I don't agree with liberal agendas in general, but I don't feel comfortable expressing said feelings on them here. Yes, it's the right forum, etc, but I just don't feel right about it.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> (i told myself I wouldn't come in here, but costello made it appealing)
> 
> The problem I had with Hillary wasn't if she would do something I would like or not (because all politicians are in it for themselves), but the fact that she was already doing things I didn't like. The most pressing being abortion, in which I have extremely strong opinions. She as a person just oozed the wrong aura. I definitely wouldn't want _her_ leading the modern feminists.
> 
> Trump is a better businessman that he is a politician or a person (and considering that he isn't a fantastic businessman either this doesn't say a whole lot for him). I would rather have someone whose priorities are the businesses and companies over the thoughts and feelings of individuals. Granted, those are important, I just feel they aren't as important as staying afloat as a nation which is already in a bad state.


Fair enough, that's valid. Although I disagree on trump being a good businessman, he bankrupted quite a few of his business ventures. Also, someone did the math, and if he'd just put his inheritance in American S&P funds, which I believe are the default for the stock market, he'd hsve 20 billion dollars right now, double what he says his wealth is.


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What kind of opinions are they, if I might ask? And what kinds of classes are they?


Personally one of my favorites is the classic, "All white people should take responsibility for their ancestors abuse towards black people".

One that happened just the other day in reference to Charlottesville was that, "Taking the middle ground in a debate between a white person and a black person is racist"

As I said, the class is AP US History. Many heated debates happen every day.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I can't even begin to imagine how oppressed you feel


It's not a contest of who's more oppressed. Being a minority doesn't give you guilt giving superpowers.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I  honestly don't know what I'm supposed to feel.  I have some rather strong opinions on why I don't agree with liberal agendas in general, but I don't feel comfortable expressing said feelings on them here. Yes, it's the right forum, etc, but I just don't feel right about it.


I won't be rude to you if you do, but I totally get it if you don't want to. 

Also as a a sidenote, I wrote an edit on my original post on the CHIP thing, it actually did get renewed.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

here in canada, and quebec too, we dont have such republican party which are pro-guns, pro-religion, anti-homosexuality, anti-immigration, pretty much all party are against too many weapon in our streets, pro gay marriage (except conservator), pro immigration, religion stays out of politics since the confederation

The only difference between all those party is like, independance, way to manage economy, and some other project specific to each party, such as legalisation of mary for the canadian liberal party


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I won't be rude to you if you do, but I totally get it if you don't want to.
> 
> Also as a a sidenote, I wrote an edit on my original post on the CHIP thing, it actually did get renewed.



There are just certain topics in politics that truly cause me to feel indignant and to the point of where I want to storm out of a room. Yeah, certain topics really irk me, and maybe I'll make a blog about it, still on the fence.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There are just certain topics in politics that truly cause me to feel indignant and to the point of where I want to storm out of a room. Yeah, certain topics really irk me, and maybe I'll make a blog about it, still on the fence.


I'll read if if you do 

Edit: And respect whatever you say


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> The problem I had with Hillary wasn't if she would do something I would like or not (because all politicians are in it for themselves), but the fact that she was already doing things I didn't like. The most pressing being abortion, in which I have extremely strong opinions. She as a person just oozed the wrong aura. I definitely wouldn't want _her_ leading the modern feminists.


To quote a thing floating around that I agree with:

"In the Netherlands, abortion is freely available on demand. Yet the Netherlands boasts the lowest abortion rate in the world, about 6 abortions per 1000 women per year, and the complication and death rates for abortion are miniscule. How do they do it? First of all, contraception is widely available and free — it’s covered by the national health insurance plan. Holland also carries out extensive public education on contraception, family planning, and sexuality. An ethic of personal responsibility for one’s sexual activity is strongly promoted. Of course, some people say that teaching kids about sex and contraception will only encourage them to have lots of sex. But Dutch teenagers tend to have less frequent sex, starting at an older age, than American teenagers, and the Dutch teenage pregnancy rate is 9 times lower than in the U.S."


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'll read if if you do



I'll need to seriously consider what to write and what sources to use.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What kind of opinions are they, if I might ask? And what kinds of classes are they?


The classes that she has to take for social work tend to be more left leaning. not that there is anything wrong with that, its just that school environments tend to get quite toxic when there is one belief that significantly trumps the other. whether it be left or right.

The types of classes she takes are "human behavior in the social environment", "Diversity and oppression", classes studying the DMS5
From what she told me, she was treated differently by her professors for voting for trump. The day after trump won, a professor asked the students to say who they voted for. Every student except for two voted for hillary. After everyone spoke, she blamed Trump for interrupting class even though that the professor was the one that brought it up.

I know this is just an instance of some stupid things happening and may very well not be the majority.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> To quote a thing floating around that I agree with:
> 
> "In the Netherlands, abortion is freely available on demand. Yet the Netherlands boasts the lowest abortion rate in the world, about 6 abortions per 1000 women per year, and the complication and death rates for abortion are miniscule. How do they do it? First of all, contraception is widely available and free — it’s covered by the national health insurance plan. Holland also carries out extensive public education on contraception, family planning, and sexuality. An ethic of personal responsibility for one’s sexual activity is strongly promoted. Of course, some people say that teaching kids about sex and contraception will only encourage them to have lots of sex. But Dutch teenagers tend to have less frequent sex, starting at an older age, than American teenagers, and the Dutch teenage pregnancy rate is 9 times lower than in the U.S."


Maybe it is because American teenagers are raised in a world where you can do no wrong? Where it is OK to go outside dressed in the most immodest clothing? Maybe they don't want to use contraception because it isn't as "dangerous"?

Abortions are just an excuse for teenagers who were raised wrong and want to "have fun".*

*Yes. I know, not all abortions are for that. Some may be in cases of rape, or other serious issues. However, you can't reverse a rape, and it isn't the child's fault that their father raped their wife, or vice versa.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> It's not a contest of who's more oppressed. Being a minority doesn't give you guilt giving superpowers.


I'm not white and often times I have to defend white people because of the white blame game.
I spend more time defending white people than defending hispanics.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephano said:


> The classes that she has to take for social work tend to be more left leaning. not that there is anything wrong with that, its just that school environments tend to get quite toxic when there is one belief that significantly trumps the other. whether it be left or right.
> 
> The types of classes she takes are "human behavior in the social environment", "Diversity and oppression", classes studying the DMS5
> From what she told me, she was treated differently by her professors for voting for trump. The day after trump won, a professor asked the students to say who they voted for. Every student except for two voted for hillary. After everyone spoke, she blamed Trump for interrupting class even though that the professor was the one that brought it up.
> ...


Just curious, but why does she take such classes if she holds views that are contradictory to them?


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just curious, but why does she take such classes if she holds views that are contradictory to them?


I don't know her, but it's probsbly because she needs them to complete her degree.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 12, 2018)

The last year has been pretty great for me, got a good high paying government job, used the money from said job to invest in crypto. Which has given me more than enough to fund my hobbies.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 12, 2018)

And another thing that royally pisses me off? No matter what side I take in political discussions, people always and I mean always, have to go out of their way to say how we're wrong. Or that our opinions never matter and that their opinions are always infallible and superior, so much so that one can't gain headway in a political debate. At least, from what I've seen.


I just wished people could agree without being disagreeable.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> Maybe it is because American teenagers are raised in a world where you can do no wrong?


I don't personally see that as the case... care to elaborate?


> Where it is OK to go outside dressed in the most immodest clothing?


Why does clothing matter in this context? Or any, really? The way I see it, way of dress really shouldn't matter as long as genetalia are covered and the outfit is appropriate for the weather and situation


> Maybe they don't want to use contraception because it isn't as "dangerous"?


Those thinking like that are why we need better sex ed (not just AbStInAnCe iS tHe BeSt PrOtEcTiOn!!!11!1). Other, more common cases, though, are typically due to lack of availibility



> *Yes. I know, not all abortions are for that. Some may be in cases of rape, or other serious issues. However, you can't reverse a rape, and it isn't the child's fault that their father raped their wife, or vice versa.


Just for the sake of promoting thought, how would abortion in the context of rape be any morally different than an abortion due to the mother's choice?

The way I see it, a child should never, EVER be a punishment for ANYTHING. A person should only ever have a child because they're ready to love and support another human being


----------



## tatripp (Jan 12, 2018)

Trump hasn't done anything that'll hurt me. He has done great with the economy by cutting back silly regulations. He has done great with getting rid of PC culture. He has been kicking ISIS's butt mostly because he lets his generals do their job and isn't trying to appease backwards countries. North Korea is terrified of him. He is letting the media crumble under their own weight. He actually loves our country (listen to the crowd cheer when he was at the national anthem at the Alabama game). He isn't ashamed of USA. The tax plan is going to let many Americans keep more of their hard earned money. He is giving less money to the UN to use against the interest of the US. He pulled out of the stupid Paris Climate accords which were pointless.
Everyone keeps calling him crazy and dangerous but he has done nearly everything he promised to do. I didn't vote for Trump, but I wish I had.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Here’s how I see America and diversity....

You have 5 people that wanna cross a big lake. One person can hold their breath and swim fast underwater so they suggest that. Another is extremely smart and good with their hands so they suggest to build a boat. Another is really fast so they suggest just running around to the other side. The last 2 are just hardworking common folks that’ll do what it takes to come along and help one of the other 3. 

Sure they’ll all get across one way or the other, but if they all team up they build Venice on that lake. That’s the strength in diversity, and the strength of America. 

We all have ideas and dreams we’d like to see come to fruition. There’s 1000 different ways to do it, but in the end we just want happy comfortable lives.


----------



## Stephano (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just curious, but why does she take such classes if she holds views that are contradictory to them?


What me and my sister have in common is that we both disabilities. I have Aspergers and she has ADHD. One thing that she loved doing was helping those with disabilities and social issues. That's why she chose social work. She just wants to help others with internal and external conflicts. 
A side effect of all this is being in classes where she is criticized and is a minority. Not like there is anything wrong with that. Its good to be exposed to the world around one's self. It helps someone think about their beliefs and challenges their thinking. My only problem with stuff like this is if they are prohibited from excelling because of a_ pen_ and a _letter_.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean, Trump getting elected president was part of the reason Ajit Pai got promoted and was able to repeal net neutrality, so that's honestly a big negative.  There's also his decision to move the capital of Israel to Jerusalem, which is just a really stupid decision to make, considering the high tensions in the Middle East already.

I mean, I know we're all going to get screwed over in the end, but it's honestly kind of entertaining to watch politics fall into madness because of this.  Then again, many say that's a factor in Rome's fall, how people were so distracted by bread and circuses to take place in government or make important decisions.

Honestly, ever since I woke up that fateful morning in November and found out that Trump got elected president, I feel like I've stumbled into some crazy alternate universe the caliber of a 12 year old's sugar-rush-induced fanfiction that his friend bet $5 for him to write.  If I were to tell someone from 10 years ago that Donald Trump got elected president thanks in part to memes and 4chan, they would've looked at me like I was either mentally impaired or high.  Or both.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephano said:


> What me and my sister have in common is that we both disabilities. I have Aspergers and she has ADHD. One thing that she loved doing was helping those with disabilities and social issues. That's why she chose social work. She just wants to help others with internal and external conflicts.
> A side effect of all this is being in classes where she is criticized and is a minority. Not like there is anything wrong with that. Its good to be exposed to the world around one's self. It helps someone think about their beliefs and challenges their thinking. My only problem with stuff like this is if they are prohibited from excelling because of a_ pen_ and a _letter_.


That's really cool, I hope your sister finds a great job


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing much has changed for me personally in a year, but then it's not like Obama left a recession for Trump the way GWB did for Obama.  We're basically coasting on the same economy we were a year ago, with month-over-month gains.  It'll be a couple more years before we really start feeling the effects of the massive corporate tax cuts and deregulated market that Trump has created.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't personally see that as the case... care to elaborate?


No-discipline parenting is becoming a more common theme. By teaching children that their actions won't result in consequences from the parents, children become more reckless in search of attention. I have seen it countless times before, and will see it countless times in the future.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Why does clothing matter in this context? Or any, really? The way I see it, way of dress really shouldn't matter as long as genetalia are covered and the outfit is appropriate for the weather and situation


The natural man's desire is to have sex. There is no denying it. If you aren't interested in that kind of thing, good for you! But women are objectifying themselves and then complaining when men are staring or act like pigs. The penis we have between our legs controls our thoughts more often than we care to imagine. Personally, I hate it when women go walking down the grocery store isles with skin-tight pants or booty-shorts because I don't want to think about them like that.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Other, more common cases, though, are typically due to lack of availibility


To be crude, the ability to pull out is, in itself, great contraception.
To not be crude, it is possible that they just don't want to worry about it. Lack of availability exists, and I don't deny it. But just the other day a colleague was expressing how concerned she was for her son. He had premature sex (age 16) with a girl who was claiming that she was taking contraceptive pills. Well, she wasn't, yet the son did not wear a condom, and so now it is very possible that he is the father, and they will most likely get an abortion because they don't want to deal with their consequences.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Just for the sake of promoting thought, how would abortion in the context of rape be any morally different than an abortion due to the mother's choice?


Neither of them are morally correct as the child does not have the ability to choose for itself as a doctor is performing an abortion. Personally, I don't touch to much on rape-based abortions, primarily because I don't like the concept of abortion and rape is a touchy subject.


TotalInsanity4 said:


> The way I see it, a child should never, EVER be a punishment for ANYTHING. A person should only ever have a child because they're ready to love and support another human being


"If you can't do the time, don't do the crime." is the saying that comes to mind. While sex itself is not a crime, premature sex is, and if you aren't prepared for the consequences then don't have unprotected sex.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Really I should say the only thing that's changed for me is how pessimistic I've become over the direction this country is moving in.  How stupid the American people are for not realizing the damage they're doing to themselves.  Trump's directive is to tear down both Obama's legacy and government in general.  It takes no talent, no skill to destroy.  Intelligent men create.  Intelligent men don't call themselves geniuses (obviously).

On that note, there's always laughter and humor as a bright point.  If nothing else, Trump has been great for comedy, and it's interesting to see all the different takes on him from comedians.  I don't consider myself a comedian, but I can make people laugh in my personal life and I spit a decent meme.  You may or may not have seen this toward the top of reddit last Sunday, I made *tHiS*:



Spoiler












Petty and immature, I know, but still I was proud it got over 24k upvotes.  This was, believe it or not, a portion of one of Trump's tweets in a series of weird tweets that morning.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Really I should say the only thing that's changed for me is how pessimistic I've become over the direction this country is moving in.  How stupid the American people are for not realizing the damage they're doing to themselves.  Trump's directive is to tear down both Obama's legacy and government in general.  It takes no talent, no skill to destroy.  Intelligent men create.  Intelligent men don't call themselves geniuses (obviously).
> 
> On that note, there's always laughter and humor as a bright point.  If nothing else, Trump has been great for comedy, and it's interesting to see all the different takes on him from comedians.  I don't consider myself a comedian, but I can make people laugh in my personal life and I spit a decent meme.  You may or may not have seen this toward the top of reddit last Sunday, I made *tHiS*:
> 
> ...


DAMN YOU ILL MAKE NIGHTMARE NOW


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> No-discipline parenting is becoming a more common theme. By teaching children that their actions won't result in consequences from the parents, children become more reckless in search of attention. I have seen it countless times before, and will see it countless times in the future.



Negligent parents have been and continue to be a real problem.  The notion that it's "more common"?  Meanwhile, a lot of children are reckless attention seekers because they're reckless attention seekers.  The same as adults.  If anything, I'd say the internet makes it easier for attention seekers to achieve that attention where in the past there was a social rebuff against it.  Ie, I don't think it's really a kid thing.  Btw, the above has nothing to do with sex, unless you're imagining something really bizarre is going on.



blujay said:


> The natural man's desire is to have sex. There is no denying it. If you aren't interested in that kind of thing, good for you! But women are objectifying themselves and then complaining when men are staring or act like pigs. The penis we have between our legs controls our thoughts more often than we care to imagine. Personally, I hate it when women go walking down the grocery store isles with skin-tight pants or booty-shorts because I don't want to think about them like that.



Yea, I'm pretty sure it's your testicles promoting your thinking, not your penis.  Regardless, if you have a problem looking at women as people without thinking about sex at the grocery store, then the problem is you.  Yes, clearly at least some of them are doing it as an advertisement, of sorts, to attract a mate.  They're probably not looking for you as a mate, though, so I would hope that you be rational enough to override your sex drive inherently that it would never raise to the level of annoyance because they're doing it.  Seriously, you functionally upset because they're seeking a mate that isn't you.  Which leads to..



blujay said:


> To be crude, the ability to pull out is, in itself, great contraception.



Beyond the fact that it's not 100% effective, read above.  If you're having issues at all when women are merely dressed provocatively, in your opinion, what belief do you have that you or others will "pull out" when the sex drive in you and the one you're with goes directly against that?



blujay said:


> To not be crude, it is possible that they just don't want to worry about it. Lack of availability exists, and I don't deny it. But just the other day a colleague was expressing how concerned she was for her son. He had premature sex (age 16) with a girl who was claiming that she was taking contraceptive pills. Well, she wasn't, yet the son did not wear a condom, and so now it is very possible that he is the father, and they will most likely get an abortion because they don't want to deal with their consequences.



Always wear a condom.  I repeat, always wear a condom.  Pregnancy isn't the only thing sexually transmitted thing to worry about, and women will lie for sex just like men will.  Also, yea, don't be shy about giving your sons condoms and pills/condoms for the daughters.  Availability shouldn't be an excuse, and that means making it not an excuse.



blujay said:


> Neither of them are morally correct as the child does not have the ability to choose for itself as a doctor is performing an abortion. Personally, I don't touch to much on rape-based abortions, primarily because I don't like the concept of abortion and rape is a touchy subject.



Creating children in the first place isn't morally correct because one is personally responsible for the child but no person has knowledge of their fate to guarantee they'll be alive to raise a child.  So, yea, throwing in morality as the fundamental desired doesn't make any sense.



blujay said:


> "If you can't do the time, don't do the crime." is the saying that comes to mind. While sex itself is not a crime, premature sex is, and if you aren't prepared for the consequences then don't have unprotected sex.



Premature sex isn't a crime.  More over, a lot of married people don't want 20 children nor do they want to become celibate after children number 2 or 3 arrives.  Moreover, no form of birth control is 100% effective--"in reality, 9 out of 100 pill users get pregnant each year."  I'm not advocating abortion, though.  I just think that people point too much to the idea that people will just not have sex or that it's all teenagers that are getting pregnant.  People just don't count all the unwanted children in a marriage.  Which leads to #1, negligent parents.  That's a major reason I don't call it a new thing.  As harsh as it is, abortion would naturally lead to less negligent parents.  So would contraceptives.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> DAMN YOU ILL MAKE NIGHTMARE NOW


Man, don't go to /r/watchpeopledie then.  

Also, don't look up goatse or lemon party.  Or any other disgusting stuff that dudes used to set as my desktop background at LAN parties back in the day.  Forever will it be burnt into thy retinas.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Man, don't go to /r/watchpeopledie then.
> 
> Also, don't look up goatse or lemon party.  Or any other disgusting stuff that dudes used to set as my desktop background at LAN parties back in the day.  Forever will it be burnt into thy retinas.


Googled lemon party for fun
Got tons of meme but not the real things
But, with those meme, i guess its about old men fucking, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Yea, I'm pretty sure it's your testicles promoting your thinking, not your penis. Regardless, if you have a problem looking at women as people without thinking about sex at the grocery store, then the problem is you. Yes, clearly at least some of them are doing it as an advertisement, of sorts, to attract a mate. They're probably not looking for you as a mate, though, so I would hope that you be rational enough to override your sex drive inherently that it would never raise to the level of annoyance because they're doing it. Seriously, you functionally upset because they're seeking a mate that isn't you. Which leads to..


Where did I say they sexually aroused me? What I said was that I didn't desire to think of them that way, and usually I don't. That doesn't mean I don't notice what they are wearing. I do my best to treat everybody the same, regardless of whether or not I agree with what they do, what they wear, or what they believe.

The rest of your points are well made, but this one seemed to rely heavily on me as a person, and therefore made fairly bad arguments.


kuwanger said:


> As harsh as it is, abortion would naturally lead to less negligent parents. *So would contraceptives.*


This is what I am getting at. Be responsible enough to wear contraceptives. I am not saying contraceptives are bad, I am targeting abortion. I would gladly wear a condom if it meant that I needn't worry about the possibility of a child (if I didn't want one) versus my partner having an abortion later.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Googled lemon party for fun
> Got tons of meme but not the real things
> But, with those meme, i guess its about old men fucking, right?


Unfortunately, right.  I'd go into greater detail but I don't want to for obvious reasons.  This is where I'd insert a barfing emoji if we had one.


----------



## raystriker (Jan 12, 2018)

As an international student studying in USA, I actually see no difference in my day to day life.


Spoiler



Maybe a guy or two cracking trump jokes to get an "in" with the ladies.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 12, 2018)

ehh, perhaps no, though this looms over us all, the idea that here in the us near a major city(chicago), where going to be one of the first targets if North Korea decides to go all out with trying to attack the world


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> ehh, perhaps no, though this looms over us all, the idea that here in the us near a major city(chicago), where going to be one of the first targets if North Korea decides to go all out with trying to attack the world


True, any military conflict with N. Korea would have a devastating cost to both US and S. Korean lives.  Trump is reportedly ready strike first, but some people close to him are diverting his attention away from that.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, any military conflict with N. Korea would have a devastating cost to both US and S. Korean lives.  Trump is reportedly ready strike first, but some people close to him are diverting his attention away from that.


I say we should stick to a they strike us we strike back type of deal, tbh, if the world wanted to, it could crush n.korea under it's back heel, but the backlash and innocent casualty's are not worth it


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> True, any military conflict with N. Korea would have a devastating cost to both US and S. Korean lives.  Trump is reportedly ready strike first, but some people close to him are diverting his attention away from that.


NK would be obliterated in a single missile launch. We’d literally use a single SSBM, the Trident II, which would drop 12 150 kiloton warheads spread throughout the country.


----------



## kuwanger (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> Where did I say they sexually aroused me? What I said was that I didn't desire to think of them that way, and usually I don't. That doesn't mean I don't notice what they are wearing. I do my best to treat everybody the same, regardless of whether or not I agree with what they do, what they wear, or what they believe.



If you notice what they're wearing and realize that it's not meant for you, why would care what they wear?  As I stated, it's not about sexual arousal.  It's about being annoyed they're seeking mates other than you.  A large part of the sex drive isn't dedicated to just sexual desire towards a person but also sex rivalry against other possible suitors.  Hence, you're thinking about sex if you're in some hateful towards or otherwise jealous of them seeking mates that aren't you.



blujay said:


> This is what I am getting at. Be responsible enough to wear contraceptives. I am not saying contraceptives are bad, I am targeting abortion. I would gladly wear a condom if it meant that I needn't worry about the possibility of a child (if I didn't want one) versus my partner having an abortion later.



The problem is that (1) there are still plenty of people who are against contraceptives being readily available to teenagers (or even adults, although thankfully they have no say over that nominally) and (2) as I later pointed out, contraceptives aren't 100% effective.  Real world, they're closer to 91% effective (or perhaps a bit more if multiple are used).  So, plenty of married couples have unwanted children even when trying to take responsible actions.  Short of advocating general celibacy, regardless of marriage, you reasonable have to consider the implications of supporting abortion or acknowledging negligent parents.

Of course, even parents striving to have children can be negligent.  And all bad* teenagers or bad* adults can't be attributed to negligent parents.  I'd tend to believe that parents being unwilling to take responsibility for and generally unwilling to discuss their children's sex lives** is a lot of the problem, as TotalInsanity4's post about the Netherlands (and I tend to think of as more European) views would indicate.  In any case, I personally try to evaluate the utilitarian view of things, since it seems the only logical way to proceed.

* For lack of a better shorthand of all the ills we want to shoehorn into this.

** Preferably, IMHO, limited to little to none until married, but if I had a child I'd much rather they attempt responsible sex than push abstinence they'll ignore or otherwise live in denial.  *shrug*  Thank goodness I chose not to have kids.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> NK would be obliterated in a single missile launch. We’d literally use a single SSBM, the Trident III, which would drop 12 150 kiloton warheads spread throughout the country.


That's assuming all goes as planned and China is cool with it.  If Trump jumps the gun and forgets to notify the right people as he usually does, welcome to World War III, hysterically caused by a Trident III.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> That's assuming all goes as planned and China is cool with it.  If Trump jumps the gun and forgets to notify the right people as he usually does, welcome to World War III, hysterically caused by a Trident III.


China or Russia wouldn’t be able to stop it. I doubt any intent would be announced if first strike is executed. At that point just stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye. Once one goes up, so do the rest of them....


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> China or Russia wouldn’t be able to stop it. I doubt any intent would be announced if first strike is executed. At that point just stick your head between your legs and kiss your ass goodbye. Once one goes up, so do the rest of them....


Which would cost thousands of S. Korean lives still before the missiles hit.  N. Korea has guns pointed at several areas of S. Korea.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Which would cost thousands of S. Korean lives still before the missiles hit.  N. Korea has guns pointed at several areas of S. Korea.


I think you’re missing my point here. Basically I’m saying that if any nuclear attack occurs from any government, the entire planet will glow in a matter of hours. We’re all fucked.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> I think you’re missing my point here. Basically I’m saying that if any nuclear attack occurs from any government, the entire planet will glow in a matter of hours. We’re all fucked.


I love how no one learned anything from the 80s


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> If you notice what they're wearing and realize that it's not meant for you, why would care what they wear? As I stated, it's not about sexual arousal. It's about being annoyed they're seeking mates other than you. A large part of the sex drive isn't dedicated to just sexual desire towards a person but also sex rivalry against other possible suitors. Hence, you're thinking about sex if you're in some hateful towards or otherwise jealous of them seeking mates that aren't you.


It really actually isn't. I could care less what they wear, what I was originally trying to get across is the point that when women wear outfits like that, then they are objectifying themselves, and they really don't have a right to be disgusted with men who go crazy over them. Personally, I like it when they leave things to the imagination.

It is probably the way I am raised, as well as my religion. I just don't get the mindset that most have.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I love how no one learned anything from the 80s


Or Fallout games...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2018)

Personally I'm a Canadian citizen, so this isn't really affecting me.
Seeing how people are going crazy makes me worry about what political party I may vote, that may make me keep my friends.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Personally I'm a Canadian citizen, so this isn't really affecting me.
> Seeing how people are going crazy makes me worry about what political party I may vote, that may make me keep my friends.


If they’re worth keeping around, they’ll continue to be your friend. You’re not a dick about politics, but if they stop talking to you over them, they certainly are...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Personally I'm a Canadian citizen, so this isn't really affecting me.
> Seeing how people are going crazy makes me worry about what political party I may vote, that may make me keep my friends.





brickmii82 said:


> If they’re worth keeping around, they’ll continue to be your friend. You’re not a dick about politics, but if they stop talking to you over them, they certainly are...



Yeah.  Honestly, they'd have to be pretty petty to break relations just because of a difference in political views.

People should vote for candidates based on whether or not they're qualified for the position, in addition to whether or not their views align.  This is very important for any democracy or republic.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Yeah.  Honestly, they'd have to be pretty petty to break relations just because of a difference in political views.
> 
> People should vote for candidates based on whether or not they're qualified for the position, in addition to whether or not their views align.  This is very important for any democracy or republic.


I disagree, there are very definitely political alignments that can and should end friendships if they are not worked out. As an example, two childhood friends, but one is a closeted gay and the other is a very religious conservative that has on multiple occasions stated that gays should go to hell


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I disagree, there are very definitely political alignments that can and should end friendships if they are not worked out. As an example, two childhood friends, but one is a closeted gay and the other is a very religious conservative that has on multiple occasions stated that gays should go to hell


That’s less of a political view and more of a religious one though.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Personally I'm a Canadian citizen, so this isn't really affecting me.
> Seeing how people are going crazy makes me worry about what political party I may vote, that may make me keep my friends.


I hope you know, with how its going right now, trump will crash canadian economy


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> That’s less of a political view and more of a religious one though.


It's unfortunately all bled together at this point, your religious views tend to dictate how you vote.  Methinks more than a few preachers/holy men are talking politics from the pulpit.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope you know, with how its going right now, trump will crash canadian economy


Do you have any evidence to back up this statement?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It's unfortunately all bled together at this point, your religious views tend to dictate how you vote.  Methinks more than a few preachers/holy men are talking politics from the pulpit.


Yeah, it’s a power grab by professing support of a popular ideology by politicians.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Do you have any evidence to back up this statement?


Should probably look at the GWB crash to see how that affected Canada.  I don't doubt that Canada and America are quite intertwined economically, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I disagree, there are very definitely political alignments that can and should end friendships if they are not worked out. As an example, two childhood friends, but one is a closeted gay and the other is a very religious conservative that has on multiple occasions stated that gays should go to hell


Key phrase: if they're not worked out.  You should at least try to work these disputes out, or at least have an honest conversation about the topic.  Far too many times, people fight frantically over topics without stopping to consider the other side's point of view.  Maybe, in the example you gave, the closeted gay could give the conservative a lesson in how not all gay men are evil (though, I'll be honest, given how people seem to take every belief as a core value worth fighting to the death for, I sincerely doubt it).



Xzi said:


> It's unfortunately all bled together at this point, your religious views tend to dictate how you vote.  Methinks more than a few preachers/holy men are talking politics from the pulpit.


The other day, I saw a donation ad from an organization aiming to keep church and state separate, noting the increasing mix between the two in modern American politics.  While their ideals are commendable, the fact such an organization has to exist _in America, the country founded on the separation of Church and State, of all places_ is depressing.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Should probably look at the GWB crash to see how that affected Canada.  I don't doubt that Canada and America are quite intertwined economically, though.


Was that the 2008 crash? If I recall correctly, it did affect us to some points.
If another sort of economy crisis happens, then yes, I think it would affect us.
But destroy the Canadian economy, as Noctosphere said? I doubt so.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Should probably look at the GWB crash to see how that affected Canada.  I don't doubt that Canada and America are quite intertwined economically, though.


Idk, the economy has been on the rebound for awhile now. The only way I see it crashing is imo, a failure on President Obama’s part. Wall St was never really dealt with over the housing crisis and mishandling/manipulation of investments. The same factors are still there aside from most of the bad lending practices. But you can still buy CDO’s and synthetic CDO’s, and who knows if their credit ratings are being manipulated again. They’re called Bespoke Tranche Opportunities now. Without the reinstatement of Glass-Steagal, commercial banks are at risk of failure due to bad investments.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Idk, the economy has been on the rebound for awhile now. The only way I see it crashing is imo, a failure on President Obama’s part. Wall St was never really dealt with over the housing crisis and mishandling/manipulation of investments. The same factors are still there aside from most of the bad lending practices. But you can still buy CDO’s and synthetic CDO’s, and who knows if their credit ratings are being manipulated again. They’re called Bespoke Tranche Opportunities now. Without the reinstatement of Glass-Steagal, commercial banks are at risk of failure due to bad investments.


Trump is following the GWB pattern, just in a different order.  First came the deregulation of various markets and tear-down of regulatory agencies, then the massive tax cut for the corporate class.  All we need is two wars to complete the exact same perfect shitstorm that caused the crash in 2008.  I'm banking on it, actually.  Gonna wait until it feels closer then short some stocks.  After the crash gonna buy up everything real cheap.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Yeah, it’s a power grab by professing support of a popular ideology by politicians.


I mean, the far right (ultra conservative, alt-right, neo-nazis, whatever you want to call them) have basically built a stable platform entirely based on rejection and expulsion of homosexuals, brown immigrants, and non-Christians. I'd say that at least in the current time, it's _absolutely_ a political issue, even though I also heartily would agree that it shouldn't be (nor should it be something that needs to be debated, honestly. Literally if you fail the most basic human decency test of "let others do what they want as long as nobody's getting hurt," you should probably just live on an island by yourself)


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, the far right (ultra conservative, alt-right, neo-nazis, whatever you want to call them) have basically built a stable platform entirely based on rejection and expulsion of homosexuals, brown immigrants, and non-Christians. I'd say that at least in the current time, it's _absolutely_ a political issue, even though I also heartily would agree that it shouldn't be (nor should it be something that needs to be debated, honestly. Literally if you fail the most basic human decency test of "let others do what they want as long as nobody's getting hurt," you should probably just live on an island by yourself)


That’s what bothers me. They profess a faith based on a man who did not judge or condemn anyone(“he who is without sin cast first stone”), yet believe they can judge and condemn. Then affiliate with establishments, when the man was committed to grassroots efforts. Jesus Christ never affiliated with Jewish establishment(turning over tables in the temple at Passover), or Roman government(“give to Caesar what is Caesars and god what is gods.”)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Do you have any evidence to back up this statement?


have you not heard about the "ALENA"? (I don t know the name given to it in english, but in short, its the trading policy between country of north america)


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 12, 2018)

i just ehard that on quebec news channel
apparently, trump said he dont need immigrant from these "shit hole" country
He needs more immigrant from place like norway


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> i just ehard that on quebec news channel
> apparently, trump said he dont need immigrant from these "shit hole" country
> He needs more immigrant from place like norway


Should specifically be mentioned that the "shit hole" he was referring to was Haiti :T


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd say we're worse off simply because of two words. Net. Neutrality.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I'd say we're worse off simply because of two words. Net. Neutrality.


Fortunately a new congressional resolution just got enough cosponsors for a vote to repeal the Restoring Internet Freedom act, so things _could _be rolled back to how they were within the next few months *crosses fingers*


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 12, 2018)

I bought another wii so pretty good


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

LukeHasAWii said:


> I bought another wii so pretty good


Does that mean that now LukeHas2Wiis?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 12, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Does that mean that now LukeHas2Wiis?


Woah. My life is a lie now


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jan 12, 2018)

Much worse off. I hate Trump, but I can't really fault him for most of what's wrong with America.

Health insurance is a nightmare, I just turned 30 but most of you are significantly younger than me and probably haven't been affected by it as much as I have. My premiums have raised, I'm nearly paying triple what I was a few years ago. And what's worse, my wife has PCOS but most health insurance companies don't cover infertility (unless you happen to live in a state where it's mandatory.) I almost never see a doctor, sometimes I go as long as a few years without seeing one, but the one time I actually need to use my health insurance for something they don't cover it...

It's obvious between the recent tax bill making it's way through Congress and the repeal of Net Neutrality by the FCC, nobody in power cares about what the people they're supposed to be representing want. All of our leaders have been bought out by lobbyists, and it's just getting worse. Meanwhile our education system sucks and that's not getting better any time soon either.

I honestly feel like at this point we're just a bunch of slaves to the system. Our jobs are being taken, either by outsourcing or automation, and I fear for our future. I feel like the entire middle class is being squashed out, and I'm grabbing at straws on how to afford to live (even with a well-paying job!). I understand in some other countries it might be worse, but I also seriously wonder whether I wouldn't be better off moving.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> I honestly feel like at this point we're just a bunch of slaves to the system. Our jobs are being taken, either by outsourcing or automation, and I fear for our future. I feel like the entire middle class is being squashed out, and I'm grabbing at straws on how to afford to live (even with a well-paying job!). I understand in some other countries it might be worse, but I also seriously wonder whether I wouldn't be better off moving.


Really, in the age of automation, I find it hard to imagine that there is any way for the middle class to survive without implementing some form of basic wage/allowance from the state. You can call it "Robin Hooding", "Redistributing the wealth", whatever you want, but once we get to the point where companies realize it is far cheaper with better profits to automate with a few high-wage, well respected employees rather than run a sweat shop with several low wage employees, the middle class will literally disappear


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 12, 2018)

A lot of people voted for Trump because they hate the left
A lot of people voted for Clinton because they hate the right

No talk of the issues at all were considered.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

UBI is straight up communism. Be worth a shit and people will hire you.


----------



## Haymose (Jan 12, 2018)

I can buy weed legally now but it’s more expensive and harder to get. So things kinda suck atm.


----------



## DaMan (Jan 12, 2018)

The trickle down is coming Saint Reagan told me in a vision.  Just ignore the Comcast layoffs after getting a tax cut.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 12, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> UBI is straight up communism. Be worth a shit and people will hire you.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 13, 2018)

Haymose said:


> I can buy weed legally now but it’s more expensive and harder to get. So things kinda suck atm.


In most legal rec states it's really easy to get a med card, which I would recommend.  I get it at around $3 a gram or $90 an oz.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

I feel like as of right now it's not better or worse. But it could get worse, much worse. I honestly don't know the future for the states given how chaotic. And with the corporate agenda being pushed I feel like the future may become extremely worse and not better to any degree. Trump made it quite clear, he is looking out for big coperations, and not for the people. Only caring for the one percent, the ones that are rich.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

Yes. Mostly because of those sweet sweet tax cuts baby WOOO


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Yes. Mostly because of those sweet sweet tax cuts baby WOOO


You mean the tax cuts for the top 10% that won't affect you at all, In fact you'll probably pay more. Those tax cuts? Makes sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> You mean the tax cuts for the top 10% that won't affect you at all, In fact you'll probably pay more. Those tax cuts? Makes sense.



Yep, those tax cuts!


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Yes. Mostly because of those sweet sweet tax cuts baby WOOO


I got fucked over by the tax bill, there are some state income taxes that I won't be able to deduct when I'm off tax paying age I'd I choose to live in the state I live in now. 

The Republicans capped the amount of state taxes you can deduct since that only affects Democratic states, and they didn't include them in the negotiation.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Yes. Mostly because of those sweet sweet tax cuts baby WOOO





dimmidice said:


> You mean the tax cuts for the top 10% that won't affect you at all, In fact you'll probably pay more. Those tax cuts? Makes sense.


ye from what I've heard, Trump will make tax cut for all average family
What's wrong with him, is that he thinks average family makews 75k$
that's FAR AWAY from the average family's income
so only rich will get tax cuts
in other words... Trump is...
yea... he is...


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 13, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> ye from what I've heard, Trump will make tax cut for all average family
> What's wrong with him, is that he thinks average family makews 75k$
> that's FAR AWAY from the average family's income
> so only rich will get tax cuts
> ...


If i understood it right most people will get some extra money from these tax cuts. They'll get a nice sum of money soon... The problem is they'll then have to pay more than they got in the coming year in little chunks because of the tax bill. It's devious because people are more likely to remember the big sum and forget the lots of little sums.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 13, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> If i understood it right most people will get some extra money from these tax cuts. They'll get a nice sum of money soon... The problem is they'll then have to pay more than they got in the coming year in little chunks because of the tax bill. It's devious because people are more likely to remember the big sum and forget the lots of little sums.


here in quebec, were in electoral year
provincial election are this fall
so theyll promise us lot of candy like always
and we will only receive shit once theyre elected

For example, idk how many time liberal told us "We will have tax reduction for everyone" in electoral year
and when they got elected, only riches got tax cuts


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd say I'm abut the same as last year. We as Americans aren't in concentration camps (illegal immigrants or white people) as the looney left or the righteous right thought when tRump won lol.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 15, 2018)

hoist20032002 said:


> I'd say I'm abut the same as last year. We as Americans aren't in concentration camps (illegal immigrants or white people) as the looney left or the righteous right thought when tRump won lol.


Fair enough, although I just thought he'd be embarrassing for the country (and to be honest, he has been)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> No thanks, I'll pass. We don't need celebrities.


If Kanye runs in 2020, I'd definitely vote for him.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> If Kanye runs in 2020, I'd definitely vote for him.


Pls don't


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2018)

GhostLatte said:


> If Kanye runs in 2020, I'd definitely vote for him.



If Kanye runs in 2020, we're all fucked


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> If Kanye runs in 2020, we're all fucked


what if I run for 2020?
will you vote for the GBATemp Party?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> what if I run for 2020?
> will you vote for the GBATemp Party?



Yeah. because people on here actually have a perceptible IQ. Kanye is just taking up space.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah. because people on here actually have a perceptible IQ. Kanye is just taking up space.


youll vote for an autist?
what if I panic and press nuke launch button because my secretary brought me the wrong coffee?


Spoiler: Haha joke



I dont drink coffee, onlty ice cap


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> youll vote for an autist?
> what if I panic and press nuke launch button because my secretary brought me the wrong coffee?
> 
> 
> ...



I have nothing against people on the autism spectrum (myself included), Kayne is just an airhead, vacuous, really.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I have nothing against people on the autism spectrum (myself included), Kayne is just an airhead, vacuous, really.


whos kayne?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whos kayne?



Today sucked ass, forgive me for typos


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Today sucked ass, forgive me for typos


huh?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> huh?



Stressful day at work, can't think right at all. Typos are to be expected.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 16, 2018)

Kayne West. He is an American music producer.

Anyways looking more and more like Oprah will run. I personally have nothing against her, I just have no idea where she stands on topic x y and z.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 16, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Kayne West. He is an American music producer.
> 
> Anyways looking more and more like Oprah will run. I personally have nothing against her, I just have no idea where she stands on topic x y and z.


oh that kayne
yea he sucks...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Kayne West. He is an American music producer.
> 
> Anyways looking more and more like Oprah will run. I personally have nothing against her, I just have no idea where she stands on topic x y and z.



Do we really need another celebrity as POTUS?  I'd rather have someone I can take seriously and someone who knows how to run a country.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Do we really need another celebrity as POTUS?  I'd rather have someone I can take seriously and someone who knows how to run a country.


Oprah?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Oprah?



Hell no, we don't need another celebrity, didn't you read what I said?  We need someone who *can actually show they care* about the issues, she only says she does things just go get more  money and more viewers for her shows.  All she cares about is lining her pockets with gold and being popular, and being popular is a reason for people to stroke their egos.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell no, we don't need another celebrity, didn't you read what I said?  We need someone who *can actually show they care* about the issues, she only says she does things just go get more  money and more viewers for her shows.  All she cares about is lining her pockets with gold and being popular, and being popular is a reason for people to stroke their egos.


michelle obama?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> michelle obama?



*Sigh* Why? Does it have to be either one of them?  As long as it isn't another Clinton, I'd be fine I guess. I thought Oprah was going to leave the US if Trump got elected   So  much for that XD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> *Sigh* Why? Does it have to be either one of them?  As long as it isn't another Clinton, I'd be fine I guess. I thought Oprah was going to leave the US if Trump got elected   So  much for that XD


How many big name Hollywood stars gave such a hollow threat? Maybe some day people will grow up.. Not anytime soon. They're paid way too much to have a valid opinion.


----------



## emigre (Jan 21, 2018)

If there's one good thing about Trump, it makes our decision for Brexit not look so bad in comparison.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> How many big name Hollywood stars gave such a hollow threat? Maybe some day people will grow up.. Not anytime soon. They're paid way too much to have a valid opinion.



It wouldn't be a bad thing for Hollywood to purge itself from the dregs of society.  Celebrities are nothing but pompous, sanctimonious losers.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

emigre said:


> If there's one good thing about Trump, it makes our decision for Brexit not look so bad in comparison.



That reminds me.. What ever happened to Calexit? Oh, right.. California can't do a damn thing... zzzzz


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That reminds me.. What ever happened to Calexit? Oh, right.. California can't do a damn thing... zzzzz



Oh they're just mad because one party is asshurt over the other party, California's gonna California.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh they're just mad because *one party is asshurt over the other party*, California's gonna California.



This is why the US government is laughable.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> This is why the US government is laughable.



Yup, no matter what side of the political spectrum, the government's full of nothing but self-aggrandizing assclowns.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 21, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Hell no, we don't need another celebrity, didn't you read what I said?  We need someone who *can actually show they care* about the issues, she only says she does things just go get more  money and more viewers for her shows.  All she cares about is lining her pockets with gold and being popular, and being popular is a reason for people to stroke their egos.


Reggie Fils-Aimé?


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aime?


hell i would vote for him anytime
sadly president of nintendo of canada isnt as popular as Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Reggie Fils-Aimé?



That I could get behind. I'm sure his experience as working for Pizza Hut would come in handy.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> hell i would vote for him anytime
> sadly president of nintendo of canada isnt as popular as Reggie Fils-Aime


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conrad_Abbott (no pictures)
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Conr...5-nYAhUKLqwKHf_IC3kQ_AUICigB&biw=1920&bih=968 (all different men, so its hard to know which one is the right one)


----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2018)

We tried a celebrity as president, next we should try a meme.  Ugandan Knuckles 2020!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

Xzi said:


> We tried a celebrity as president, next we should try a meme.  Ugandan Knuckles 2020!



By all accounts, isn't Ugandan Knuckles a meme celebrity?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> By all accounts, isn't Ugandan Knuckles a meme celebrity?


Fuckin' bureaucracy always keepin' Ugandan Knuckles down.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing has changed for me, was living my life just fine before Trump was in office and am still living completely unchanged with him as our President.

The only thing that's different is that most online communities have turned into obnoxious Trump-whining white knighters. Nothing but headlines about some completely insignificant thing Trump may or may not have said or done. His election really flipped the SJW far left switch on the Internet and its become almost unreadable for me.
Modern day politics are too much of a joke to take seriously anymore so I typically try to avoid them, just wanted to leave my 2 cents here


----------



## Xzi (Jan 22, 2018)

Robfozz said:


> Nothing but headlines about some completely insignificant thing Trump may or may not have said or done.


Not much that the president says or does is insignificant.  The US' credit rating in China took a hit simply because Trump is an international embarrassment.  Words and actions have consequences for normal people, even more so for the executive branch of government.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's the thing: People rarely have any objective view on how good or bad they're actually off. 
Tell a person long enough that it was better two months ago and they will believe it. Give that person a reason why and they will parrot it.

In Germany, an entire nation started to believe their life sucked when the jews were around and it improved when they were gone and they were in a state of war for years.
Today, despite crime rates being almost non-existent compared to 20 years ago, people still feel less safe and as if crime was as rampart as in the 50's.
In the US, people blatantly ignored how much Obama had saved their ass from Bush's final fuckup, to quickly noticing how much better things were about a month after Trump was in office, praising the graphs and ignoring the time axis entirely.

My guess, people are overall worse off than before. A few are objectively better off, any maybe even a handful of those had no perspective 5 years ago, but can waste away their body in a mine today, so they don't have the strength to think about that nonsense. But dozens times more people are worse of for any one of those.
Then, right this second, people might see a slightly higher number somewhere in their financials due to some cuts or deductions. Yet, with the slashing of gov. services that will follow to balance that budget, they will quickly come to a point where they suddenly have to spend more than before and more than they initially saved. Yet, they might not even notice that and actually feel better, with less.

All that still isn't taking into account the short and longterm fallout that will come out of the US alienating most of the world, having literal mental retards leading the department of education and people who couldn't spell science with a dictionary leading whatever department is meant to keep the environment from dying.

tl;dr: Humans suck at evaluating anything.


----------



## granville (Jan 27, 2018)

Not much difference. Only major one is the spasm of illness whenever POTUS decides to wake up and provoke North Korea. Most of his Twitter tantrums are obnoxious and classless, but easy enough to ignore due to being harmless and impotent. But continually engaging in an ego driven dick measuring contest by provoking a deranged dictator (psychotic immature manchild with the capacity to kill millions with the push of a button) is just nerve-racking.

My overall beliefs would place me on the liberal side. Though i'm more nuanced on certain issues than radical leftists, i'm not a card carrying liberal (I dislike Hillary and don't support her, nor Trump). I condemn the violence from Antifa for instance.

I don't think many people are going to notice immediate changes. That is rarely the case except with sudden economic collapse (even that is the result of problems building up over years). Net Neutrality being discarded will probably be felt fairly soon however. Throttling was already happening in secret even WITH regulation in place, it'll be far worse with it actually being legal now.


----------



## x65943 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm 6 months into medical school. This time last year I had no clue what I was doing with my life - now I'm on track to realize my dreams.

I'm a lot happier now than this time last year. As with all politics - no it hasn't really affected my life in any way that Trump is prez. The politicians are all working for the corps no matter which side they're on - so different face, same shit.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 27, 2018)

We are a nation worst off than we were a year ago. My medical insurance was almost taken away, rent is skyrocketing out of control, the homeless population is exploding, heroin use is on the rise, people who have lived here their whole lives are now being deported to a country they have never known, and all the good things President Obama had done for humanity are being undone. I'd say as a country, no... we're FAR from "better off than a year ago". We're rolling backwards into a stupid, unethical shitpile by an incompetent, loose cannon dipshit of a "president". _And we have 3 more years of this horse shit, *minimum*!_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now, as a person, in my personal life... Yes, things are better, and less stressful overall in my home.


----------

